# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  How to ship a snake by Greg Graziani

## Stewart_Reptiles

http://ww.reptster.com/videos/Reptster-FEDEX.wmv

----------


## rabernet

Awesome! Apparently the discount they got was pretty significant - someone already "tested" it, and saved $24 on shipping. They were already certified with Fedex and verified with Delta Dash, but said that the prices through Repster are unbeatable. 

They don't have post numbers in their threads, but it's GW Reptiles that posted their feedback: 

http://www.reptster.com/reptphorum/viewtopic.php?t=582

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Yes I cant wait till it takes effects for everyone!

This partnership will be a great asset to the herp community whether you are a small or big breeder.  :Good Job:

----------


## FIREball

On youtube as well incase some have troubles loading

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATsD2pHDNtE

----------


## panthercz

This sounds like a sweet deal if it all works out as planned!  :Cool:

----------


## rabernet

Ahhh HAAA!!! You do not HAVE to use the Reptster boxes and you can still take advantage of the 25% Fedex discount! 

http://www.reptster.com/connections/...edex_terms.php




> For all ground or priority shipping not using our boxes:  
> 
> 
> 1. Log in to reptster.com and go to the shipping portal. Select the option "I am using my own shipping supplies".
> 2. Now go through the steps for the moderate to large shipper. You will receive a twenty five percent discount on all of your shipping!

----------


## Jerhart

I have a weak internet connection so I am having trouble loading the videos.....can anyone 'dumb' this up for me?  Is it a new certification process?  Is it a new shipper?  Is it a special branch for reptiles from fedex?  Where do I sign up?   :Razz:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> I have a weak internet connection so I am having trouble loading the videos.....can anyone 'dumb' this up for me?  Is it a new certification process?  Is it a new shipper?  Is it a special branch for reptiles from fedex?  Where do I sign up?


 This is offered through the following venue http://www.reptster.com/connections/index.php

----------


## Ginevive

Awesome video. I love that Fedex teamed up with out of the best in the biz. Should definately help anyone that has questions about shipping fedex!

----------


## LGL

That's sweet! Reptster sends you free insulated boxes AND you get a discount from Fed-Ex! Sounds like a good deal to me!

----------


## png_lovebirds

Do you still have to be Fedex certified to ship if you go through Reptster and use their boxes?!

----------


## waltah!

> Do you still have to be Fedex certified to ship if you go through Reptster and use their boxes?!


Nope, as far as I can tell. You just have to use the Reptser FedEx portal on their site. This is great, especially for the small time breeder or occassional seller. I give David Young tons of kudos for working on this for quite a while.

----------


## gothkenny

It sounds amazing but I know that I would be scared to put the snake in the bag because I'd be worried about suffocation. D=

----------


## dyoung

Thanks for all the great words. Its getting even better in the next few weeks. I cant release it just yet because the ink has not dried.

And thanks to the BP.net guys for letting this live on your site.

Let me know if you have any questions dyoung@reptster.com or 727-686-5456

Thanks,
David Young
Reptster.com

----------


## LarryPetty

Hey Everyone,

I've been around this site for a long time... just never posted.

I've already shipped via Reptster a few times. It was flawless. Just yesterday I was able to ship a boa overnight from Tampa to Boca Raton for $20. I ship bearded dragons to Ohio for $40... UPS was charging $55-$59. On top of all this, I didn't have to pay for the box. This is going to save a lot of money that I can pass on to my customers. :Good Job:

----------


## TheresaBearden

I too have been using Reptster for my shipping and I would recommend them anyone. I am Fedex verified and Delta certified also but I am using reptster and have had no problems.

----------

